# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Tv stream shqip free

## philips

#EXTINF:-1,- Top Channel

http://bit.ly/1rrkiMP

#EXTINF:-1,- Top News

http://bit.ly/ZB6UQa

#EXTINF:-1,- My Music

http://bit.ly/1D7d218

#EXTINF:-1,-Junior

http://bit.ly/1qTs1Dn

#EXTINF:-1,- Explorer Histori

http://bit.ly/1sRpdgw

#EXTINF:-1,- Explorer Shkence

http://bit.ly/1w4t3CM

#EXTINF:-1,- Film Aksion

http://bit.ly/1w1FptJ

#EXTINF:-1,- Film Komedi

http://bit.ly/1sHiy7P

#EXTINF:-1,- Super Sport Kosova 1

http://bit.ly/1nU5ifP

#EXTINF:-1,- Super Sport Kosova 2

http://bit.ly/Z0wJZp

#EXTINF:-1,- RTK

http://bit.ly/1w2OCBZ

#EXTINF:-1,- Cufo TV

http://bit.ly/1o7J1v6

#EXTINF:-1,- Duck TV

http://bit.ly/1yw1Nzz

#EXTINF:-1,Sky Histori

http://84.22.45.52:8076/

#EXTINF:-1,Sky Planet

http://84.22.45.52:8074/



#EXTINF:-1,- T Plus HD

http://bit.ly/1CePLbw

----------

*Neteorm* (03-03-2015),user010 (02-03-2015)

----------


## Bujar91

*A Ka Mundesi me Postue  Film Drama etj...*

----------


## user010

U impresionova, i hapni keto me vlc dhe shikoni!

----------


## Neteorm

Shume bukur.

----------

